# Front range / Denver is set to go off today!



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow! Gauges are shooting up, radar shows the storm plowing into the denver area, and its ON!

Bear creek is probably gonna run, clear creek is coming up too. 

Confluence just hit about 2500 cfs, and its big water surfing at trestle wave now.

Union is primo as well and over a grand. 

No matter what your cup of tea is, its on right now. Gather all your warm gear and get it! Yahooooo!


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

BOOYAH. The Bear Creek gauge is vertical. I bet it is 200 by afternoon. The street gutters in Golden are full of running water and it was raining torrentially when I left for work this morning. Today is a good day to call in sick and get a few lunchtime laps in before it starts snowing and freezing ass.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*bear*

160 and rising as of 7:45am. Just got back from a visual run and it's brown like the stain in Solomons shorts.

It's been snowing for about an hour just uphill of Golden, but it's melting fast....


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

what guage are you looking at? Eddyflower is not showing this. 

is tressel wave near the skatepark?

ben


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Eddyflower does not update fast enough when the gauges are on the rise. I've been using the colorado department of water resources of whatever its called. Click on the flows page on the buzz, and scroll down to the third window. It shows colorado with all of the drainages. Click on a drainage, and is shows pretty much all the gauges for that drainage. On the right side you can narrow it down by river drainage even further. Anyway south platte at denver is over 3000 grand at 8:15 and going straight up! 

Trestle wave is the wave under the railroad bridge, its just downstream of the playpark, and its fricking HUGE right now. Playboaters go get it! 

I'm saving my arms for bear creek.... 126 cfs at the 9:00am guage update at morrison. It looks like its slowing down a bit, but the rain is still coming and the radar shows more to come.


----------



## BKC (Apr 18, 2004)

The gauge link, to the left of the number, reads 120+ ...


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/co/nwis/uv/?site_no=06710605&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060



161 and rising??!!??!!


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

*Bear Creek tonight*

6 at the takeout. Who's in?


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

*Bear crk*

There will be a delay between the gauge above the lake in evergreen and the gauge in Bear Creek in Morrison, but the upper gauge is a good predictor of what's to come later in the day.....the lake is spillin', so what goes in must come out! Oh wait, there is a lake on bear creek above morrison??? Where is that??

OKay-the gauge Melrose is linking to is below morrison, that is a good gauge, but the gauge typically used is bear creek at morrison:
Detail Graph


----------



## wnccreeker (Apr 23, 2007)

*Boulder Boating today*

If anyone is paddling some class IV (or lower) and doesn't mind swinging by the CU campus to pick up an extra paddler, I'd love to get out on the river. 

thanks
rick


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks jonny water...I'm new to the front range creekin' season.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

The rally cry is out. Bear creek after work. Union and confluence are going off. Union just topped 1800 can connie just hit 4550. Surf patrol mobilizing as we speak. I'm calling it a day, ditching work and getting the gear on. 

Yeeeehaaaaaw!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

*bear creek*

2 of us are heading down from boulder at 3 to go to bear crek anyone else in?
-Tom
314-517-2245


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Time get OFF the internet and ON the river!!!


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Tom- I can go but I can't leave Boulder until 5.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*S. Platte*

FYI- Docs Proplugs (earplugs) and Smilies Noseplugs are in stock in all sizes.

No excuses... go get some.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Why oh WHY did I fly to Dallas yesterday :'-(


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

***Just In From the National Weather Service***
*Urban and Small Stream Flood Advisory
* 
1156 AM MDT TUE APR 24 2007THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DENVER HAS ISSUED AN
* URBAN AND SMALL STREAM FLOOD ADVISORY FOR... *CHERRY CREEK IN CENTRAL DENVER* COUNTY IN NORTHEAST COLORADO INCLUDING CENTRAL DENVER.
* UNTIL 545 PM MDT
* AT 1145 AM MDT...OFFICIALS REPORTED WATER COVERING SECTIONS OF THE BIKE PATH ALONG CHERRY CREEK IN DENVER COUNTY. *CHERRY CREEK AT CHAMPA HAS RISEN 2.99 FEET AND CHERRY CREEK AT STEELE HAS RISEN 1.85 FEET SINCE EARLY THIS MORNING.* 
AUTOMATED RAIN GAUGES INDICATE THAT BETWEEN 0.80 AND 1.4 INCHES OF RAIN HAVE FALLEN FROM THIS STORM IN THE LAST 12 HOURS.
EXCESSIVE RUNOFF FROM THIS STORM WILL CONTINUE TO CAUSE CHERRY CREEK TO OVERTOP THE BIKE PATHS IN DENVER THROUGH LATE THIS AFTERNOON.

I just walked my dog - Cherry Creek is gushing. 
3 Feet of water in 6 hours. Jesus. . .Have fun boys and girls. . .


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

*Confluence Boaters*

Man, you confluence boaters are a brave breed. Denver metro has a serious case of diarrhea and you all jump in. CU medical sciences epidemiology studies should follow you and your offspring. I would love to see an analysis of a sample of the water in that eddy where cherry creek comes in.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

*bear creek*

josh- me and christian are going to try to get down there by 4 for a lap before you get there but I am down for as many laps as we can get, hopefully be done with are first lap about when you get there as we have no shuttle. -Tom


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

TimWalker said:


> I would love to see an analysis of a sample of the water in that eddy where cherry creek comes in.


As it happens, I did a comprehensive scientific analysis of said eddy the last time the levels came up above 3000:
(in parts per million)
Diapers - 77ppm 
Tampons - 112ppm
Hepatitus-infected hypodermics - 17ppm
Yoo-Hoo bottles - 48ppm
Fecal Hamburger Helper - 302ppm
Deceased Norway Rats - 3ppm
Styrofoam Peanuts - 11,845ppm


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Don,
You should have held off on the Earth Day festivities yesterday. It would have all been washed into Nebraska by tomorrow.  

-d


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm shooting for 5:45 at the Bear Creek takeout. I'm expecting to see a crowd. Don't make me paddle at Golden!

Josh
225-931-1359


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Looking very promising:

*Discharge, cubic feet per second *Most recent instantaneous value: 188 04-24-2007 15:45


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

Tressel is really good right now. Big and juice with lots of different stuff going on. It made my head go pitter patter.

As far as brave for going out... get it while it's good. I don't drink the water, I just roll up and paddle onto the next wave. As for drinking water... I prefer bottled water to river water.

Surf was excellant and the crowds are tiny.


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

If you'd like to see Confluence, but cannot get down there, 9news has some pics for you. Check it out:

http://www.9news.com/9slideshows/Storm%20system%20-%20Apr.%2024%2C%202007/Default.aspx?N=0

Even a few shots with kayakers.


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

Echoing Dons comment.... Tressel was way sweet. The hole on surfers left was one of the coolest features I have been on in Colorado. 

The water quality did not seem as bad times in the past. More than worth the trip. 

I think bear creek will be getting good tomorrow and the day after as all this snow is going to melt off. I live in Evergreen and we have about 18 inches and counting, 4-8 more tonight. It is really heavy so I am thinking that as it melts not much of it is going to evaporate. Thursday the sun will come out and things will be getting sweet. 

benrodda


----------



## swollenmember (May 1, 2006)

*Info on Trestle*

I haven't played at trestle before...I guess because there is rarely this much H20 in S. Platte. What's the beta on access/approach? Just float down from Confluence??? or different put-in... Also, what's the best approach for shuttle action?

Thanks for the help...and I will see you all there in the morning!!! 
-Adam


----------



## duckfoot (Oct 10, 2003)

I just paddled Trestle for the first time. Definitely a worthwhile trip. I don't think there are too many waves like it in Colorado. Super fun. 

For access, just take the the road on the west side of the river (don't know the name but the same one Confluence Kayaks is on) all the way north. You'll eventually get to a roundabout/parking lot/big fenced-in building. We parked in the lot, then walked on the bike path to the river and put in below the foot bridge. 

Awesome.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

*Hey...that's me!*

Thanks for the 9news link, Jarrod and I hit up at around one. Fun waves, best was inbetween confluence and tressle.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Well it was an amazing day yesterday. Cherry creek was wall to wall water in places. Foot bridges were covered making ledge holes, cadillac wave as a huge 8ft V wave, and the bums all had their shopping carts up on Speer to avoid the flood. 

The sight at confluence was amazing. No sidewalks, just water. Amazing to look at. There were more waves and runs to hit yesterday than there was arm power and daylight. 

I ended up doing two laps on bear creek after joy riding around the city checking out the metro flooding. 

Putting on bear creek in the snow, and taking out in the rain was a neat experience. The snow / rain line was right there at the base of the foothills. Good times. I'll remember that flood day for a while.


----------



## senoragua (Apr 2, 2007)

*Lower Boulder Creek/town run*

Has anyone been in Lower Boulder Creek yesterday or today (4-mile Canyon put-in)?


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*More Photos*

More photos: Denver Post Blogs » Rain, Rain It’s Time to Play


----------

